# Well, there goes my career...



## nomofica (Aug 7, 2011)

In November I was working a highway  MVC. Some jerkoff decided to skip the 5 or so police cruisers, 3 fire  apparatuses, and 2 ambulances on the highway via the grassy area next to the shoulder of the road and sped  through the scene. I ended up getting hit as I was grabbing some gear  from passenger's side side hatches (ambu was parked on the right shoulder  of the 2-lane highway and police were directing traffic through the one  lane). I ended up with right tib-fib, patella and femur fractures, couple of broken toes and ribs and a concussion, among numerous lacs and contusions of varying sizes. My spinal cord is also damaged with several vertebrae out of alignment.

Aforementioned jerkoff was arrested and charged with a number of different offenses, including dangerous driving causing bodily injury, criminal hit and run, and driving while suspended. 

I have gone through a few different surgeries (pins, plates and bone grafts) since the accident, but my career in  EMS/FD is pretty much done. It was very hard to come to terms with this, but I know there is nothing I can do at this point in time. Perhaps in the distant future, but I think that's just wishful thinking. I have decided to go back to school and pursue a Business Administration diploma in either management or marketing so I can start a business where I can follow another passion of mine: photography. 

I hope you all learn from my accident that, no matter where you are, be aware. Always keep safe. Thank you.

Brian

PS) Anyone know any good physio exercises? The ones I'm currently doing hurt like hell and I don't seem to feel better afterward.


----------



## Leafmealone (Aug 7, 2011)

So sorry to hear that. All things considered though, at least your still alive. That cant be said for many other on scene accidents. I do hope things get better for you though.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Aug 7, 2011)

God bless man


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 7, 2011)

Man, so sorry.  Was wondering where you've been.


Hopefully you'll make so much money off his insurance that you won't have to work another day in your life and can pursue anything you'd like without fear of finances.  


Make sure you stay here and post, though!


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh man!  "That sucks!" doesn't even begin to cover it!  So sorry to hear about the accident.  Here's to wishing you a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 7, 2011)

Damn brother.  I'm so sorry to hear that.  If there's anything we can do just let us know :sad:


----------



## Sasha (Aug 7, 2011)

Im so sorry to hear that. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerdy66 (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry, I know that won't make it any easier, but I will definitely keep my hopes up that you have a full recovery.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 7, 2011)

Dang.  Sorry to hear about this.  Thoughts for your continued recovery.


----------



## nomofica (Aug 7, 2011)

I just want to say thank you to everyone. I am very thankful to just be alive, and it was one hell of an experience to see the suck from the patient side. Apparently the arresting LEO's cruiser dash cam caught everything from the car hitting me right up to the arrest. He's offered to show it to me and it will be given as evidence in court (whenever that's supposed to happen). I haven't given him an answer yet, but deep down I'm quite curious to see my face as I cartwheel in the air lol. Is it wrong that I'm laughing at this?

Turns out my new boots weren't as good as I thought. Darn things were 30 yards down the road. :glare:

Hey Linuss, you still kickin' it on your 360?


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 7, 2011)

Dang.  Hope you come to like your plan B.  At least you have a good attitude about it.


----------



## nomofica (Aug 7, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Dang.  Hope you come to like your plan B.  At least you have a good attitude about it.



Thank you. I've loved photography as much as I did my job, so I think it will be good. It took me 7 months to get out of my funk and stop moping around. Although there will always be a part of me missing - a part of my r. patella lol. Seriously though, I do miss the job. Both my fire family and my family family have been very supportive. Big recovery party AND my birthday party on Friday, woo!


----------



## crazycajun (Aug 7, 2011)

nomofica said:


> Thank you. I've loved photography as much as I did my job, so I think it will be good. It took me 7 months to get out of my funk and stop moping around. Although there will always be a part of me missing - a part of my r. patella lol. Seriously though, I do miss the job. Both my fire family and my family family have been very supportive. Big recovery party AND my birthday party on Friday, woo!



If photography doesn't work out why not try to get into instructor for EMT or CPR? I know it may not be riding on a truck but you could still be involved in the field. You could also consider dispatch. Whatever your decisions Good Luck and God Bless.


----------



## BEorP (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the accident. Just curious, since it happened at work does your employer have a duty to accommodate you with modified work? (not that you would necessarily want to work a fire desk job for the rest of your life)


----------



## nomofica (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes, there's modified/light duties available (paper pushing) but it's not something that really makes me happy. I haven't really given them an answer yet but I feel it's just time for me to move on to something less intensive (mentally or otherwise). Since the accident and the subsequent head injury/concussion I've been susceptible to migraines and looking at computer monitors for more than a couple of hours on end tend to facilitate them. I have time to decided as I've got another 6 months until I should be good to start looking for less physically demanding work according to my doctor.

I have thought about teaching CPR/first aid and even starting a scene safety and awareness lecture for those on the job or those looking at a career in emergency services. It's also been pitched by my chief that I could still hang around as a fire photog.

In the mean time, I've been accepted into the Business Administration program and will either continue with this until my diploma, or go ahead and get my certificate and then next year start on my photographic technologies diploma.

Really, I'm thankful I'm young (21st birthday on Friday) so I can recover nicely and still be able to enter a new workforce with the youth factor on my side.


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 7, 2011)

nomofica said:


> It took me 7 months to get out of my funk and stop moping around. Although there will always be a part of me missing - a part of my r. patella* lol.*




The bolded part says more about you than anything else you can post. You got the right mindset, brother. I'm glad you're able to find something you enjoy as much as EMS

Keep on keepin' on.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 7, 2011)

nomofica said:


> Hey Linuss, you still kickin' it on your 360?



When the darn thing works, yes.  I was wondering where you've been!


As soon as Microsoft sends back my harddrive, I'll be looking for you online.. I had too much fun shooting your Canadian butt.


----------



## nomofica (Aug 7, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> The bolded part says more about you than anything else you can post. You got the right mindset, brother. I'm glad you're able to find something you enjoy as much as EMS
> 
> Keep on keepin' on.



Thanks! After I got over my funk I realized that this whole thing is what I make of it. If I can have fun and retain my sense of humor, then there's nothing that says this entire experience has to suck completely.



Linuss said:


> When the darn thing works, yes.  I was wondering where you've been!
> 
> 
> As soon as Microsoft sends back my harddrive, I'll be looking for you online.. I had too much fun shooting your Canadian butt.



I've been on here and there since the accident but, as I mentioned before, migraines tend to get the best of me when looking at screens. Less now than before, so I'll be on more often. 

I think the last game we played, you got mad because some guy kept killing you over and over so you rage quit. :rofl:


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 7, 2011)

nomofica said:


> I've been on here and there since the accident but, as I mentioned before, migraines tend to get the best of me when looking at screens. Less now than before, so I'll be on more often.



Oh sure, blame the "migraines" on you dying all the time!


----------



## nomofica (Aug 7, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Oh sure, blame the "migraines" on you dying all the time!


No, I get the migraines NOW. I didn't get them when I was dying. lol


----------



## clibb (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear that you're leaving the field. Can you still do some teaching or anything like that? Good luck with your new career pursuit!


----------



## Stephanie. (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear this! Prayers to you!


----------



## JJR512 (Aug 10, 2011)

nomofica said:


> It was very hard to come to terms with this, but I know there is nothing I can do at this point in time. Perhaps in the distant future, but I think that's just wishful thinking.


I don't think anyone who has ever overcome great difficulties in their life got over them by thinking there was nothing they could do about it now, but maybe in the distant future.

On the other hand, you know the reality of your situation better than anyone else.

At least you can focus on the positive aspect of what you can now do instead (photography) rather than on the negative aspect of what you can't do.


----------



## JonTullos (Aug 10, 2011)

Man, I really am sorry to hear all of that. It's just unreal that people have such disregard for lights that they'll pull something like this. I hope the joker not only has to pay out the nose for your expenses and suffering (not to mention lost wages both past and future) but that he has to spend a long time behind bars. Good luck to you.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, I feel for you.  Best of luck for a speedy full recovery. This may be a great opportunity to pursue that non-ems career you've always dreamed off.


----------



## foxfire (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear that you were hurt. Good luck with whatever you decide to do. Speedy recovery.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 10, 2011)

*Take Two, then.*

If therapy isn't working tell your therapist. If your visits are over, tell your MD they didn't work.

Teaching is not all it sounds. I accidentally got a good start by getting  a LOT of volunteer teaching time under my belt in a short time through the mighty Am Red Cross (I'm sure you have an equivalent up there). There's lifting and twisting and stuff there too, unless you find workarounds, like deputizing your students, using carts, and declining assignments you have to carry your gear to over distances. But teaching gigs that pay are not falling all around, there are plenty of former FF'ers, EMT, etc. (like me) who want in as well. Photography seems to be sort of equivalent, too much supply and not enough demand.

Define your dream, get that BA, get some small business classes too, follow the job leads and make sure you stay on those medical people until you are recovering, not just filling in their calendar squares. LIFE will blow you sideways, be ready for more. Good luck!!!


----------



## EMSrush (Aug 10, 2011)

Nomofica: I find your sense of humor... inspiring.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 10, 2011)

Thought and prayers.I know how you are feeling.

 Ive been there to some extent after getting in a car wreck on my way home from work 4 years ago. Someone ran a stop sign and I hit them, then ran into the median and rolled my car onto the roof. Ford Contour SVTs dont hold up for crap. I woke up upside down and dazed. I asked a bystander to undo my seatbelt so I could crawl out. I did a quick body check-realized I had some broken bones and laid out in the median to wait. I actually thought to myself "Ok Forts Lake FD should be here in about 6-8 mins. Our Moss Point ambulance will be here in 10ish and the Pascagoula unit (where I had gotten off of 20mins earlier) will be here in 15mins. Guess Ill hang out and wait".

Wound up with a left tib/fib fracture that is still rodded, broken right ankle and foot that didnt need surgery (only due to my boot keeping it from displacing), cracked right hip, broken jaw, broken finger that needed a pin, severe concussion and scalp avulsion and a few other things Im forgetting.

To be at home and away from work was hard as hell. I had started trying to figure out a plan B if I couldnt go back to work. My orthopod actually didnt think I would make it back anytime soon and told me to find a less physically demanding job. I was lucky and out for 8 months but went back 2months too soon. Even now Im not sure how long I can keep up being in the field. The tib/fib rod and screws are always in the way when I kneel (the screws are right under the skin) and restrict knee movement but they cant be pulled. My right ankle always hurts due to ligament damage and has arthritis now and after an active shift leaves me unable to walk on it. 

All this to say your recovery looks great and the funk was normal for me and took awhile to get past. I just had to try and be positive even though it was hard. Heck I still have nervous moments when Im driving and now when I have the busy shifts that leave me unable to walk I get down about stuff all over again and I still consider leaving EMS for something less demanding.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 10, 2011)

Prayers from the Browns for a speedy and prosperous recovery as well finding a new direction in life that is just as fulfilling 

Brown
Former ambo 2008-2011, current Brown


----------



## nomofica (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you, everyone. It's nice to have a "support team" of sorts.

Clibb: I've thought about becoming an instructor. Perhaps not as one for the same level which I am trained, but instead an advanced first aid/CPR instructor. First I'd have to take an instructor certification course. It's a possibility.

Stephanie: Thank you.  

JJR512: Perhaps you are right; I may be doubting myself. It may possible that one day I can step foot into a rig and do the job again.

JonTullos: I agree, and not just because I was unfortunate enough to be one of their victims. I have been in contact with the Crown Prosecutor and, as of right now, they do not know exactly when the legal crud will be done with. The guy is being held behind bars until the court hearings start, which can be up to another 6 months (mainly because he was wanted on other warrants). 

MMiz: Thank you; as I have mentioned before, I am going back to college next month for business admin .Maybe it could end up being EMS-related.

firefox: Thank you.

Mycrofft: I've been talking with my therapist about the exercises and she is currently designing a new regime to try out. My department offered to give me a paid spot in our public awareness classes (which also does CPR/first aid training) which I may take them up on. Thank you for your kind words.

EMSrush: Thank you very much.  

shfd739: Sorry to hear that you've had to go through something similar. I'm glad to hear you're doing okay and still on the job; it gives me hope. I haven't quite felt this nervousness you speak of, but I did return to the accident site (and watched the dashcam footage from an RCMP cruiser). I was very uneasy to say the least. 

MrBrown: Thank you, I hope so as well.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm glad your alive. My prayers go out to a speedy recovery. I can't even begin to imagine what was going through your mind. 

As for the video, I experienced a severe injury playing HS football, I was offered to watch the tape and accepted the offer. Saw it once and that was all I needed to see, but it did help to see it rather than listening to bystander accounts.

When I have some time I'll shoot you a pm with the different things I have learned through being in PT way too many times, never for something as serious as this but it may get you started. Best advice would be to start going to sessions with a professional physical therapist, preferably a good looking one


----------



## firetender (Aug 12, 2011)

*You've looked Death in the face...*

...and smiled back; Good work!

Most of us don't have the good fortune to be able to recognize when we're at a fork in the road. You got thrust into this one. In the process, you may have been kneecapped but all that means is you'll have to make a few minor adjustments. You really DID dodge the Big Adjustment, so really, ain't this small potatoes?

You can work with this, and as has been mentioned, the System is geared toward your compensation. Just don't get too attached in pursuing it.

The only thing that matters is that you're still alive and have much to work with.

This is a grand time to integrate Appreciation into all that you choose to do. Think of how many people you will benefit if you always remember second chances are precious  -- and RARE -- opportunities.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 13, 2011)

nomofica said:


> I hope you all learn from my accident that, no matter where you are, be aware. Always keep safe. Thank you.



Don't let anyone MMQB you... Sometimes, no matter how careful you are, it only takes one idiot driver to ruin everything.
I wish you a full recovery. I hope you can continue to stay active in the field you love in some capacity or another.
Have you thought about a career in fire or EMS photography? There are professional organizations of fire photographers that will probably glad to help you out.


----------



## nomofica (Aug 14, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I'm glad your alive. My prayers go out to a speedy recovery. I can't even begin to imagine what was going through your mind.
> 
> As for the video, I experienced a severe injury playing HS football, I was offered to watch the tape and accepted the offer. Saw it once and that was all I needed to see, but it did help to see it rather than listening to bystander accounts.
> 
> When I have some time I'll shoot you a pm with the different things I have learned through being in PT way too many times, never for something as serious as this but it may get you started. Best advice would be to start going to sessions with a professional physical therapist, preferably a good looking one



Thanks! It's not the first time I've been a pt (I have an unexplainable frequent sinus tach that can, at random, spike to the point where breathing can be difficult (although very rare, it's happened a couple times and required a trip to the hospital via EMS). I'm already seeing a professional physiotherapist, and while she's not ugly by any means it's a good thing she's not TOO attractive - the girlfriend is the jealous type. 

As for the videos, I too have an old sports injury from my hockey days (low check - more like a tackle) into the side of my left knee. The video was pretty cool to see (lol) but seeing the dash cam footage of this incident was pretty hard hitting. It's like watching the same kind of footage from those action reality shows with all the best car chases, but seeing yourself cartwheeling about 3 times before hitting the ground and your tibia poking out the front of your shin is a totally different experience. I moped a bit more when I saw that video.




firetender said:


> ...and smiled back; Good work!
> 
> Most of us don't have the good fortune to be able to recognize when we're at a fork in the road. You got thrust into this one. In the process, you may have been kneecapped but all that means is you'll have to make a few minor adjustments. You really DID dodge the Big Adjustment, so really, ain't this small potatoes?
> 
> ...



Thank you very much. If I ever feel that I'm good and ready to get back in an ambu or apparatus, believe me I will do just that - even if it's part time volly. 

Right now I'm being compensated quite well between my health insurance and disability checks. All my surgeries/appointments/physio is covered by the other guy's insurance and after the trial is all done I'll have the grievance/damages/whatever-you-want-to-call them checks will be rolling in. I'm pretty grateful I'm in Canada, or I'd be paying out the yingyang for medical.



Foxbat said:


> Don't let anyone MMQB you... Sometimes, no matter how careful you are, it only takes one idiot driver to ruin everything.
> I wish you a full recovery. I hope you can continue to stay active in the field you love in some capacity or another.
> Have you thought about a career in fire or EMS photography? There are professional organizations of fire photographers that will probably glad to help you out.



While I agree with you, given the location of everything during the call, I could have been a bit more careful (this is something I recognize, personally - or maybe I'm still kind of beating myself up?). It's hard to describe, and I don't feel it necessary to explain in the greatest detail; there were choices I could have made with a little better judgement. I'm a stickler for scene safety, as I like to go home alive and I want all my colleagues to do the same. 

Yes, I have actually. Although I've decided to stay away from photography as a profession for some time until I'm more recovered (believe it or not, photographers carry just as much as we do - my current fully-packed photo bag weighs 20+ pounds). It will stay a very passionate hobby until I've completed my BBA (Bachelor of Business Administration).


----------



## Dearabbs (Aug 17, 2011)

*Laughing at It*

I am new here, but coming from a lot of experience with being in the patient "suck" as you called it, it is better to laugh. :rofl: I am so sorry you had to go through that, but sometimes life has to throw is into a cartwheel in the air so we can find something that makes us truly happy. ie the photography you mentioned. 

I have had a few friends that sustained career altering injuries during fires or even in training, and they had a hard time dealing with changing careers at first. Lets face it, this career we have chosen is a lifestyle and takes so much of us to get where we want in it. But, they have all seemed to find something that makes them truly happy and I hope this is true of your future endeavors.


----------



## Seaglass (Aug 19, 2011)

I have nothing to say that everyone else hasn't already said, but I'm also really sorry to hear that. Best wishes. 

As for you saying you could've been more careful... don't beat yourself up. Who couldn't be more careful? Seriously, though, most of the time we get away with all of our little lapses. We'd never get anything done if we were always perfect. Sometimes it's just bad luck.

Meanwhile, this field can be useful elsewhere, even if the content doesn't transfer very well. Just wait until you're interviewing somewhere totally different and get the "Tell me about a time when you handled a stressful situation..." question.


----------

